# DISTRESS - THE MANHATTAN CLUB MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND - 4 DAYS - MAY 27 TO MAY 31, 2017



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2017)

DISTRESS - THE MANHATTAN CLUB MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND - 4 DAYS - MAY 27 TO MAY 31, 2017 - $400

AMBASSADOR ROOM, 1 BEDROOM, SOFA. GREAT LOCATION - NEAR CARNEGIE HALL, CENTRAL PARK, LINCOLN CENTER AND THE THEATER DISTRICT. RENTER PAYS TAXES, RESORT FEES AND $60 PER NIGHT ROOM SURCHARGE. 

ROOM WAS BOOKED THROUGH ROYAL HOLIDAY CLUB. UPON PAYPAL PAYMENT, RENTER'S NAME WILL BE ADDED TO THE RESERVATION.

SEND ME A PM FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION, IF NEEDED.

DISTRESS RENTAL - CAN'T DO TRIP DUE TO FAMILY EMERGENCY.


RICHARD


----------



## Jensen44 (May 24, 2017)

How much are the resort fees per night?


----------



## vns (May 24, 2017)

_"RENTER PAYS TAXES, RESORT FEES AND $60 PER NIGHT ROOM SURCHARGE."_

How much would all the total to for 4 days ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2017)

Jensen44 said:


> How much are the resort fees per night?


Resort Fees per night are $5.50


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2017)

vns said:


> _"RENTER PAYS TAXES, RESORT FEES AND $60 PER NIGHT ROOM SURCHARGE."_
> 
> How much would all the total to for 4 days ?


Taxes can range from $152 to $180. Room Surcharge = $240, Resort Fees = $22 
Total for 4 nights would range from $414 to $442

Richard


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 24, 2017)

Sorry for the family emergency, Richard. Sure hope all is well.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2017)

Since I have had a few reports regarding this Ad - I looked it over, and I think it's in compliance with the rules of this forum.

-Although the OWNER can't charge extra fees above $100 per night, if the RESORT charges guests additional fee directly, the rules of this forum permit that.

-While we use the word "distressed" in the Sightings and Distressed forum, there is no rule that says it can't be used here.  "Distressed" just means the owner can't use it.

AND - the OP got the OK from Royal Holiday Club before posting here.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2017)

*PRICE REDUCTION - NOW $200*

DISTRESS - THE MANHATTAN CLUB MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND - 4 DAYS - MAY 27 TO MAY 31, 2017 - *$200*
SEE INITIAL POST IN THIS THREAD FOR OTHER CHARGES THAT STILL APPLY.

UPON PAYPAL PAYMENT, RENTER'S NAME WILL BE ADDED TO THE RESERVATION.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 26, 2017)

*FINAL PRICE REDUCTION - NOW $100
*
DISTRESS - THE MANHATTAN CLUB MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND - 4 DAYS - MAY 27 TO MAY 31, 2017 - *$100*
SEE INITIAL POST IN THIS THREAD FOR OTHER CHARGES THAT STILL APPLY.

UPON PAYPAL PAYMENT, RENTER'S NAME WILL BE ADDED TO THE RESERVATION.


Richard


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 27, 2017)

Richard;  Just curious.  Do you have to pay taxes, resort fees, and $60 nightly room surcharge if this does not rent and remains vacant ?    Again, just very curious about this NY City resort and how it is operates.

Thanks for your time.



.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 27, 2017)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Richard;  Just curious.  Do you have to pay taxes, resort fees, and $60 nightly room surcharge if this does not rent and remains vacant ?    Again, just very curious about this NY City resort and how it is operates.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> ...


Hi,
No, don't have to pay any of the taxes or fees.  Turns out I was wrong about the $60 nightly room surcharge - that was in the fine print on the reservation Royal Holiday sent me
and actually because of the Royal Holiday/Manhattan Club agreement , that fee was not going to be assessed, nor was the $5.50 per night Resort Fee.  There are several taxes:
NYC Occupancy Tax, City Tax, NY State Sales Tax, which total approximately $35 per night, so for 4 nights it would have been approximately $140.

Had I known that, I would have worded my Ad differently and I'm sure I would have rented it. I think the excess fees scared people off.

Royal Holiday would not restore the points I used to secure the reservation since I was under the 30-day reservation window. Bummer.


Best regards,

Richard


----------

